# '03 Sentra



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

I have heard from numerous people that the new Sentras are 6-cylinders... I haven't found anything to back this up... are these people just full of it or are they right?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Theyre full of it.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

That's what I thought.... thank you...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoever told you that needs to have their head examined. There are NO sentras with a V6

The 03 has two engines to choose from

1.8L DOHC Inline 4 (QG18DE)
2.5L DOHC Inline 4 (QR25DE)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *I have heard from numerous people that the new Sentras are 6-cylinders... I haven't found anything to back this up... are these people just full of it or are they right? *


The only connection of a Sentra and a V-6 runs through the Altima. The 2.5L optional engine found in the SE-R and Spec-V is the base engine in the Altima. The Altima has a 3.5L V-6 option.


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

so, the same 2.5 fits in both the sentra and altima, does that mean that the 3.5L could be swapped into an '03 sentra? I know its just dreaming, but I am curious to know anyways


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Just because I could fit in a 400lb guys pants doesnt mean he could fit into mine. (Im about 150)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *Just because I could fit in a 400lb guys pants doesnt mean he could fit into mine. (Im about 150) *


Exactly! You'll see in the 2.5S Alty is that there's tons of room in the engine compartment. Notice on a Spec that there's hardly any. There's also quite a bit of other factors.


----------

